# Hey Boostboy Can You Handle It



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

i found this video of 2 grand nationals and a viper do you think you can play in this crowd............

http://midwestracing.hostin.com/videos/gns_vs_viper.mpg


----------



## DP03 (Dec 8, 2002)

I've played with lots of GN's and Vipers. Never lost to one yet, either on the street or at the track.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2003)

I should be able to play in that crowd too. I need to get some tuning and testing done first though.


----------



## terry dibler (Aug 28, 2002)

those GNs are cool ass car though a friend of mine has one thats runs 11s


----------



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

before anyone reads this post and thinks i am downing boostboy this a little encouragement for the red B12. i have all the faith in the world in him and his projects. plus a japanese connection for parts.


----------



## TUNED200 (Jul 27, 2002)

i got SPANKED at the track by a GN once, it wasnt that fast looking, but he ran a [email protected] 155. the chutes came out and i was way back with my 13.3x run. the dude passed me like i was backing up. there nothing to play with, and have lots of potential, but so do sr20's 

Brian


----------



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

hey tuned200. boostboy doesnt run an SR20. he runs a CA18DET from a japanese pulsar. it is smaller displacement but damn is it mean.


----------



## TUNED200 (Jul 27, 2002)

i know, i was refering to my engine, lol

Brian


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Wind up the boost, do like the guy says "heat 'em up" and we'll just have to see. I've never had the chance to play with either car on a highway or track, but judging from what I heard, there wasn't a whole lot of boost being ran "Lunch". Highway running, I don't realy see the GN's staying too close, but it's dependent upon the way they're cars are set up (street or strip). I can't touch them on the strip, but I'll wear that ass out on the highway. Now the viper, if I get the jump on it (which I probably will), I can get to 170mph faster than he can so I'll possibly bust his ass too. Sustained highway racing, the viper beats up my sentra because that little sentra and it's 1.8ltr starts getting a fever and running a high temperature. I'm not scared of them Mo-fo's.


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

kind of off-topic, but you don't run 1/4, ETs, whatever you want to call them at the track. 

however, you do run 1/4, ETs, etc. at the strip. 

the track is for auto-crossers.


----------



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

i think it would be fun to watch the face of the viper driver as a little Sentra pulls up beside him and takes off and leaves him. as for the GN's they posted some pretty serious 1/4 mile times,but it dont think they will be a top end competitor


----------



## TUNED200 (Jul 27, 2002)

as said above, it depends on how the car is set up. Boost Boy, what time did your car run? beating a Viper is not easy work, and i think my ride would need alot ore to beat a Viper, or a GN for that matter

Brian


----------



## DP03 (Dec 8, 2002)

Boostboy, this isn't adding up to me. Vipers can run mid 12's stock. I believe your boosted motor car runs somewhere in the 13's. And that just the 1/4 mile. Lets say the Viper is trapping 115 in the 1/4. From 115 to 170, he will absolutely anilihate you with a meesly 300+ hp. You probably already know, I hope, that weight at these speeds doesn't matter that much, so I don't want to hear that your car is only 2200 lbs. Doesn't matter. What matters at speeds over 120 is hp. And coefficient of drag, both of which the Viper will KILL you in.

I have done a lot of racing, and I'm getting confused by all your recent posts that a 300 hp Sentra can beat the world. Want some Camaro? I'm not picking on you, just making observations. 300 hp Sentra don't do 170 mph, and they don't beat Vipers or Camaros, modified or not. You've got to eat some humble pie here. We've got bolt on Camaro's in our club running low 11's.

Help me out if I'm wrong here...........


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> 300 hp Sentra don't do 170 mph, and they don't beat Vipers or Camaros, modified or not. You've got to eat some humble pie here.


 Wake up buddy! you're too stuck on american muscle that, you can't see what's around you. And my girl's car before I wrecked was doing a lot better than when it ran a 13.9 and the only reason it ran that is because for 1. it didn't have a locking diff, 2. it wasn't tuned and 3. I had regular street rubber on the car. Since that day it ran a 13.9 it got a complete makeover to include new cams, new phantom grip LSD lock, bigger turbo (no more T25) and much better programming. Happily to say, I'm not the only one with this type of motor that's running 170+ and it's not a figure that was just created in my daily thrills of driving fast, it has been proven on the dyno (for the last time). I cannot entertain this type of post because for me it's repetition and I would ask that you search the archives for the indepth discussion on this claimed high miles per hour. Congratulations your car can sprint the quarter pretty good, but I'll make you back that ass on a long stretch. And whoopty doo your camaro gang does low 11's with bolt ons, with those clumsy ass V8's they should. And BTW, check out my kill list and it should really ruffle your feathers to see I've beaten up some more of your big bad chevy brethren to include your beloved Z06 on the top end. If you had read my post instead of lashing out in envy, you would have seen where I said


> I can't touch them on the strip


, but then again you read what you want to read. And remember something my friend, I did not start this post! A fellow wrencher that knows what my car can do happen to utter a friendly challenge and I replied, not for you to be questioning everything I say. I'll say it again, the answer to all of your questions about how my [email protected] sentra (before upgrades) with it's squared body out run all these bad ass cars that can cut through the wind like a hot knife through butter is in the archives of this forum. And though I've never really gotten a good chance to beat up a camaro, I think the Z06's and the C5 vettes are better than your POS anyway. What you built to sprint can't touch this.........Keep it on the track....


> You probably already know, I hope, that weight at these speeds doesn't matter that much, so I don't want to hear that your car is only 2200 lbs.


 Where do you get such bogus comments from? Or do you anything about the laws of physics....On my cars I've done my homework and made the mistakes and it's just so unfortunate you don't ubderstand or is that you don't want to believe that a sentra (let alone it be a 1990) can travel so fast. And if I can't beat a viper or a GN (So what) why are you so into this import stuff when you drive a bad ass camaro? You probably don't have a clue as to what type of engine I have nor it's charateristics. Am I suppose to apologize because it's not an SR20, or a B16 or a 350 or 454 or because these are the engines you either know or heard of? I wish you live here in Miami, I'll serve you like I served that Ferarri Modena, now take that to your chevy club


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

Um......methinks it's you who are starting to get a bit cocky now.

Seriously, maybe our resident Camaro owner went off a little half cocked, but nonetheless he has a point....at high speeds weight matters very little...

However....you also have a point......little cars CAN beat down the big beasties with the right mods.


I think maybe we ought to calm down a hair and restate a few things before you all get pissed again and Zak locks the thread.


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

Oh...also....I think his Camaro COULD also serve a Ferarri Modena without a problem judging by his trap speed. He'd actually make a good match for a BPU Supra or a Viper.........

But then, so would you.......lets not make this a pissing contest.

BTW......my car is WAY slower than both of yours...so there


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> But then, so would you.......lets not make this a pissing contest.


 This is not my forte', but I hate a know-it-all. if that really is his camaro and it does all that standing up and stuff, cool.....no one questioned if he's the owner or if he was faking using someone else's photo. Me personally, I had a little extra time on my hand before I hit the bed, so I figured I'll respond to his comments. If you would ask questions to the individual you question, then and only then would you get sensible reply. but when you go blurting-off about things you have no knowledge to include my set ups and all across the forum, then this happens.


----------



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

why is it so difficult to understand that a 4 banger can outperform a V8 i have owned mustangs and a 6.6L Pontiac T/A . so what, to each his own. i would still have my cars if it wasnt for the constant maintainancee it requires. i also have a civic along with my sentra. i modify cars day in and day out. i dont care what anyone says it is not impossible for a small displacement car to outperform a big V8 leadsled. with proper tuning anything can happen. i have seen many muscle cars get their asses handed to them by imports. i'm sorry if it has been imbedded into your head that you cant have a fast car unless it has 8 or more cylinders. it's time to wake up and join the new age of tuning. pick up a copy of MODIFIED MAG and read it. you might learn some respect for imporrts and our small motors.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> you might learn some respect for imporrts and our small motors.


 I concur


----------



## DP03 (Dec 8, 2002)

Boostboy, I thought we put this to bed in the other post. Guess not. Now you're pissing me off.

Let's recap. You have no proof that your car has ever done 170 mph. In fact, you lost control and crashed at 120. You have 312 whp. You weigh around 2200 lbs. You go 13.9 in the 1/4. Fact is, those are not real impressive numbers. 360 crank hp (15% driveline loss, like we discussed) at that weight should go much faster. Even with horrible wheelspin, your trap speeds should be much higher. I realize that the ET/ trapspeed relationships are not real clear to you, just like you have no understanding about dyno vs real world top speeds. But stay with me. Your peak hp is at 6400, which scientifically and completely rules out your claim of 170 mph, cause you're way underpowered. Even if you had 300 hp MORE, I'd venture to say your car could not do 170, cause it would take major aerodynamic and suspension changes to keep it on the ground and in control. But you probably have all that stuff done.........

Now as for my car. If you noticed in the pics I provided, I did not gray out the license plate. Wouldn't take a brain surgeon to find out who those plates are registered to (you may want to check with your cop buddy that clocked you at 173 in a 55 and let you go with a warning). In addition to that, the wheelstand picture was taken at MIR at a private track rental that I organized. So I have at least 20 other people that can back me up. As well as a signed race card (required at tracks in case you've never been). And here's another one for you of my exhaust. Guess I snapped that one of a stranger at the track, too....

http://mywebpages.comcast.net/dbeofam/exhaust 1.JPG

Let me make this very clear. My car will hand you your ass at ANY speed. 0-60, 0-100, 1/8, 1/4, or top speed. Anything. Street or strip. To give you a little reference, I ran a 11.6 @ 119 (1.86 60')with stock Goodyear F1's on all four corners (shitty tires). These are very heavy 275-40-17's.

I'll be very honest here. I think you're laying on some serious bullshit here on this board. And I have yet to see a shread of evidence to the contrary. But I have all the proof you need (timeslips, pictures, dyno graphs, etc.). Put your money where your mouth is.

Oh, and if you think we could never meet, that's not true. I'm in Miami all the time. My brother lives near South Beach and I'll be there in 3 weeks. I'd love to share some info, see your car, etc.


----------



## DP03 (Dec 8, 2002)

BIGBULS said:


> *Oh...also....I think his Camaro COULD also serve a Ferarri Modena without a problem judging by his trap speed. He'd actually make a good match for a BPU Supra or a Viper.........
> 
> But then, so would you.......lets not make this a pissing contest.
> 
> BTW......my car is WAY slower than both of yours...so there  *


BIGBULS, I've put down many a Viper at the track. I'm not sure what a BPU is, but if it's the big single turbo Supras, they are awesome! Several of these cars I've dusted at the tree, only to see them pass me near the finish. Some of these cars run 10.5's without going into the motor. Truly impressive.


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

BPU is a package sold by Suprastore.com (stands for Basic Peformance Upgrades) that consists of Greddy Boost Controller, Greddy Boost Cut Controller, Downpipe, Exhaust, Boost Gauge and FIPK Intake. They still use the stock turbos etc however.

These mods normally give them around 460 crank HP. BPU+ adds an underdrive pulley, and BPU++ adds Cam gears as well. A BPU++ car is normally good for about 500 crank hp and a 120+mph trap speed (they launch bad though......say 12.4 in the 1/4). They ARE beasts in roll-ons though (where Supra's seem to rule).

The Single Turbo and BIG Twin Turbo Supras are normally refered to as APU....the "A" standing for "Advanced". 

And yes.........it is quite easy to get 800whp/950 crank hp out of a Supra without cracking the engine......easy, but very expensive


----------



## DP03 (Dec 8, 2002)

BIGBULS, thanks for the info. Last time I was at Cecil County Raceway (MD), I talked to a guy that was running a single turbo. Although his times were only 10.9's, I fully believed his 10.5 claims. His launches sucked that night, cause everyone was having traction problems.

Now he had plenty of $$ into the car, but I was impressed that he never went into the motor.

He said to be really careful when buying a Supra. Lots of scams out there....

Thanks again.


----------



## DP03 (Dec 8, 2002)

"why is it so difficult to understand that a 4 banger can outperform a V8 i have owned mustangs and a 6.6L Pontiac T/A . so what, to each his own. i would still have my cars if it wasnt for the constant maintainancee it requires."

English would be a good start. As far as "maintainancee", my Camaro has required none....


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

damn DP03......u sure are a dumbass..honestly, i hate people like u who come in and TRY to diss us import tuners and our "4 bangers"........u come in and try to diss this and that, and not believe people because they dont have proof, fact is......u havent provided shit for proof that your car can do what u mentioned before.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> Oh, and if you think we could never meet, that's not true. I'm in Miami all the time. My brother lives near South Beach and I'll be there in 3 weeks. I'd love to share some info, see your car, etc.


 Bring it..Everybody got somebody living near south beach. You talk alot of smack and I like that a man is confident in his car, but you handing me my ass is not the M/O.


> Boostboy, I thought we put this to bed in the other post.


 If you'd notice the post time, then you would understand. it must really urk the hell out of you to know that somewhere behind your monitor there's this grave possibility that a guy claims his little Nissan Sentra can produce speeds that your POS camaro can't. I would love to show you a video and let you drool at the speedometer, but what good would it do. Welcome to the world of nissan, camaro boy and I'll wax that altima you got as well and leave you're crappy ass camaro to either one of my (2) SHO's (maybe the automatic). I've put out my race videos to those that are interested in seeing a little nissan that can serve up a 10 second camaro. I take it you never participated in track and field. The sprinter is good for short distance (you).....The marathoner is paced and that's exactly what you'll be doing in my exhaust trail "Pacing".... I've had this discussion long before you came around here and believe you me, I'm more than uniquely qualified to back it up. Would love for you come to the hood with that garbage car. Sorry, in this end of the country all camaros and mustangs get is no respect and all the tickets. or better yet, they get harassed by the local honda gang. I wouldn't risk my life trying to prove anything to a hater like you and just think I tried to make peace by giving your slimy-ass props in the "Post your kill list" section. you're a fly-by night wonder on this forum and hopefully, you'll go find a 300zxTT that can only do 110mph and race him? I don't even think you own an Altima, you just use that as leverage to post around here. People around here want information on how to make their nissans go faster and they care to hear from people that have already paved the way, not from someone who wants to boast about a camaro, man. Go find your camaro forum and boast your accomplishments there. WE technically could care less about your camaro because it has no user parts for a nissan. And yes, my car can do 170+mph (and don't you forget that). And did you forget that there are cars on this forum that can actually go 115mph with a ga16de motor that's just over 100hp? Or can you believe that there are cars on this Forum with SR20DET motors that can exceed 140mph? OR can you believe that I have a 90 sentra with a GA16I motor that can go 105mph or my hyundai elantra with all of it's 125hp go as high as 130mph. Wake up!!!!!!!! You're not only disrespecting my accomplishments by bashing nissan imports and their capabilities, but bashing the readers on this forum as well. And as far as me proving what my car can, long before you came here, that had been established..soooooo, go to hell with your camaro stories.........


----------



## DP03 (Dec 8, 2002)

sr20 805 said:


> *damn DP03......u sure are a dumbass..honestly, i hate people like u who come in and TRY to diss us import tuners and our "4 bangers"........u come in and try to diss this and that, and not believe people because they dont have proof, fact is......u havent provided shit for proof that your car can do what u mentioned before. *


Ok, I'll try to type real slow for you. What proof are you looking for? Not looking to offend anyone, just looking to be credible with facts unlike your uninteligible response. Let me know what you'd like to see. I have all the backup for my car you're looking for. Do you want scans of timeslips? Do you want me to get a bunch of guys on here that were at the track that day? (I don't think you want that). Do you want pics? Let me know.

And in the mean time, have another drink on me.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> Ok, I'll try to type real slow for you. What proof are you looking for? Not looking to offend anyone, just looking to be credible with facts unlike your uninteligible response. Let me know what you'd like to see. I have all the backup for my car you're looking for. Do you want scans of timeslips? Do you want me to get a bunch of guys on here that were at the track that day? (I don't think you want that). Do you want pics? Let me know.


 You're a loser, Big Dog! Keep your 10 second timeslips and whatever the hell you have and I'll keep building fast nissans for people who want what they pay for. You're so damn cock about your big V8, when there's guys that I know with big V8's that'll make you suck your own Dick!


----------



## DP03 (Dec 8, 2002)

boostboy, I feel sorry for you. Probably a young kid making stories on the internet. If anyone reading these posts wants proof, I have it. Boostboy is merely a story teller. Are you even old enough to drive, Boost?

Here's the deal. I realized I'm busting your bubble. PM me your VIN # and I'll do the same on my Camaro. My neighbor is a cop and can verify. I'm sure you have the same resources. I'm waiting to hear from you.........


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

DP03......i have a 9 second ga16de and its an automatic!!! see how easy it is for me to say that online without any proof? thats what i see coming from your posts.......see i've seen boost_boys's videos where it shows his speedometer falling off the needle!! a video, which means it cannot be photoshopped like the timeslips u care to post.....for all i know, it can be your dad's camaro....but i really dont care for u v8 freaks....talk and talk, but cry when a lil import smokes your ass.....a freak that cries because we take a family econobox and and smoke your powerful oh so mighty carsrolleyes: ).......at the end of the day...youre still a nobody


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

BTW, i have 3 cousins work for the miami-dade police department and why would I give yo bitch as my vin #. What the fuck are you some kind of spy or something. And as far you busting my bubble, you sound more like the little kid. Young woofer--snapper you had better grow and do not fuck with what you don't know. Your neighbor is a cop.....Who cares....But giving you a vin # is insane (retard).


----------



## DP03 (Dec 8, 2002)

"I've put out my race videos to those that are interested in seeing a little nissan that can serve up a 10 second camaro"

Please post the link. We're all dying to see it. Then I'll show you a real link that shows otherwise.

You are a habitual liar.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

You're a little late around here son........been there and we've done that and so sorry you've missed the movie


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

DP03 said:


> *boostboy, I feel sorry for you. Probably a young kid making stories on the internet. If anyone reading these posts wants proof, I have it. Boostboy is merely a story teller. Are you even old enough to drive, Boost?
> 
> Here's the deal. I realized I'm busting your bubble. PM me your VIN # and I'll do the same on my Camaro. My neighbor is a cop and can verify. I'm sure you have the same resources. I'm waiting to hear from you......... *


you sure are stuck arent u?? what does a cop being your neighbor have anything to do with it?? u want my VIN?

its 69420fukoffuloserga16de


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> 69420fukoffuloserga16de


 And I bet his cop buddy can get a good lead with that Vin #, too Skate on, fool....


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

DP03 said:


> *"I've put out my race videos to those that are interested in seeing a little nissan that can serve up a 10 second camaro"
> 
> Please post the link. We're all dying to see it. Then I'll show you a real link that shows otherwise.
> 
> You are a habitual liar. *


i'm playing devils advocate here.......but see, i've seen what boost_boy's car can do, and i know he wasnt giving it his all in those videos.........so DP03...do us a favor and post your links


----------



## DP03 (Dec 8, 2002)

sr20 805 said:


> *DP03......i have a 9 second ga16de and its an automatic!!! see how easy it is for me to say that online without any proof? thats what i see coming from your posts.......see i've seen boost_boys's videos where it shows his speedometer falling off the needle!! a video, which means it cannot be photoshopped like the timeslips u care to post.....for all i know, it can be your dad's camaro....but i really dont care for u v8 freaks....talk and talk, but cry when a lil import smokes your ass.....a freak that cries because we take a family econobox and and smoke your powerful oh so mighty carsrolleyes: ).......at the end of the day...youre still a nobody *


Hahahahahah

I've never been beat yet by you wannabees. Especially not by your sorry ass. I'm tired and going to bed. I'll deal with you tomorrow. Better have pics, timeslips, etc like I have to back up your drunken typing. Cause if you don't, your buddies are going to question this shit!! Are you ready to bet $1000 ?


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

DP03 said:


> *Hahahahahah
> 
> I've never been beat yet by you wannabees. Especially not by your sorry ass. I'm tired and going to bed. I'll deal with you tomorrow. Better have pics, timeslips, etc like I have to back up your drunken typing. Cause if you don't, your buddies are going to question this shit!! Are you ready to bet $1000 ? *



oh gosh darnit, i wanna put 1K over the internet  ....a stupid post like that gets no respect..of course u havent been beat by me because i dont even know u!!! u wanna race online too? geez.....i hear online gaming is good..


----------



## DP03 (Dec 8, 2002)

So we're back to 0. No proof for the 175 mph 1990 Sentra. No proof for his drunk buddy. No proof for anything..........

Oh well, have fun girls. Catch up tomorrow.

If you guys will post 1 piece of evidence to your cars performance, I will FLOOD you with info, including timeslips, etc. My car is actually featured on a performance web site, but I won't disclose that until I know you're for real.


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

DP03 said:


> *So we're back to 0. No proof for the 175 mph 1990 Sentra. No proof for his drunk buddy. No proof for anything..........
> 
> Oh well, have fun girls. Catch up tomorrow.
> 
> If you guys will post 1 piece of evidence to your cars performance, I will FLOOD you with info, including timeslips, etc. My car is actually featured on a performance web site, but I won't disclose that until I know you're for real. *


youre on acid, crack, smack and smokin dope then


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

DP03 said:


> *So we're back to 0. No proof for the 175 mph 1990 Sentra. No proof for his drunk buddy. No proof for anything..........
> 
> Oh well, have fun girls. Catch up tomorrow.
> 
> If you guys will post 1 piece of evidence to your cars performance, I will FLOOD you with info, including timeslips, etc. My car is actually featured on a performance web site, but I won't disclose that until I know you're for real. *


by the way, your scores on Gran Tourismo dont count....just Ho checkin'


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2003)

All right guys, come on. A little trash talking is okay, but if this turns into a huge insult war I'm locking it. Just so you guys know, I don't sit here with my finger on the kill button just waiting for somebody to slip up.  This is the Nissan vs. All forum, and debates, even heated ones, are expected. I'm pretty hands off for the most part, but when it degenerates into mud slinging it's time to pull the plug.

I personally am hoping to pull some 120+ MPH trap speeds in my Sentra, but it's just a hope right now. We'll see when it's up and running and tuned properly.


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

"Can't we all just get along?"


oh, come on! Let them go. This is great! Its been a long time since I laughed at what someone typed.


----------



## DP03 (Dec 8, 2002)

After re-reading all these posts tonight, one thing is clear. This whole thread got WAY out of hand. I rarely let this stuff get to me, but in this case I did. Cars are usually a fun hobby for me, but stuff like this takes some of the fun out of it for me.

So I'll apologize to anyone offended by less than kind words, particularly Boost Boy and sr20 805. After all, we're all really here for the same reason. To enjoy cars. Have fun with your rides, guys.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> So I'll apologize to anyone offended by less than kind words, particularly Boost Boy and sr20 805. After all, we're all really here for the same reason. To enjoy cars. Have fun with your rides, guys.


 Apology accepted DP03 and please accept mine as well!!! It's fun doing this every now and then, but stuff does get heated. And really DP03, it's takes the fun out of this when you tell lies, so hopefully no one here has to tell a lie. I mean we don't benefit from it. That's why I only talk about what I "Know". I'll assume that you are good at what you do and I know I do pretty well in my own reicht. For me to display to you that kind of miles per hour or to anyone is almost impossible to do according to a speedometer. Mine stops registering at 125mph which is an area that's visited very, very often. The SE-R gang's stop at 150mph some of which rarely visit that area, but possibly can with an SR20DET, some tuning and the balls to hold the pedal that long. At 125mph which can be achieved in 4th gear at 6500 which is 1000rpm away from my redline with a consistent amount of power/torque afterwards. 5th gear can be ran until it runs out which is at or about 8200rpm. I would love to post the videos if someone would host them. And to those who have seen them knows that my car moves effortlessly past it max posted 125mph odometer with plenty of gearing and power left. As far as timeslips, I'm not a big track participant. I've only put this car on the track once before upgrading it from it's crappy T25 turbo to a T3/T04B. Raced a crappy ford escort, smoked it and got a 14.6 with no traction whatsoever. 2nd race WRX, smoked it with an ET of [email protected] while he got a [email protected] and he fouled. Since I've upgraded, I had never been back to a track only the dyno because this car was a test car. It's was a tuning bed for my latest creation which will be mainly for track use. I'll admit that I'm not the timeslip king or car club pimp, but catch me on a road and you may not really catch me at all. To any of you that have a fast connection and want to see some videos of a pretty fast B12 sentra, hit me up on AIM. And if not, I'll asume that my reputation around here with the sharing of knowledge and experiences is enough to pay the cost for me to "share" stories that some would deem totally impossible. Anything is possible if you have the money, the knowledge, the skills and the guts to pursue whatever it is you want and fortunately for me, I've been blessed with all of the above and a great audience as well.

Dee


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

DP03 said:


> *After re-reading all these posts tonight, one thing is clear. This whole thread got WAY out of hand. I rarely let this stuff get to me, but in this case I did. Cars are usually a fun hobby for me, but stuff like this takes some of the fun out of it for me.
> 
> So I'll apologize to anyone offended by less than kind words, particularly Boost Boy and sr20 805. After all, we're all really here for the same reason. To enjoy cars. Have fun with your rides, guys. *



this thread was becoming hotter and hotter by the minute, but with no real reason behind it other than the fact that we were debating over the age old question about which is better, muscle or import and what not.......I accept your apology and please accept mine for u are right by the fact that we are here to enjoy cars and going fast, no matter how fast u go...


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

I have a 3 second ga16DE, with an automatic, stock rubber, and a cracked header. you should see it when its running smooth, i can run the 1/4 in -1.88 seconds.

=P

Not to fan the flames, but I've seen boost_boy's videos as well, hes not bullshitting about his car. And I don't deny that DP03's car is fast as well, but i think theres a better way to go about addressing these things than posting what seemed to me, to be a formal challenge heh.


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

NissanTuner said:


> *I have a 3 second ga16DE, with an automatic, stock rubber, and a cracked header. you should see it when its running smooth, i can run the 1/4 in -1.88 seconds.
> 
> =P
> 
> Not to fan the flames, but I've seen boost_boy's videos as well, hes not bullshitting about his car. And I don't deny that DP03's car is fast as well, but i think theres a better way to go about addressing these things than posting what seemed to me, to be a formal challenge heh. *


youre getting close to the flames again


----------



## DP03 (Dec 8, 2002)

Just wondering, what were the videos of? Street racing? Track runs? I'm just curious. Thanks, guys for the replies.


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

both


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

The two track runs, multiple highway races with a turbocharged IS300, AudiTT, Honda S2000 (to name some of the faster ones), top speed bursts and multiple races on the highway with regular rice boys.


----------



## DP03 (Dec 8, 2002)

Did the videos show kills at the track of some of the cars on his kill list? Cause there're lot of cars on his list that can better a 13.9 at the track.

Once again, I'm not instigating, I'm just curious.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

yes! My best track kill is a WRX. The other kill was an escort and it wasn't a pretty run (14.6). I'm not a track king and I would never proclaim to be (I needs practice).


----------



## DP03 (Dec 8, 2002)

Cool.

Boost boy, I truly wish you the best of luck on your new project. Sorry things got ugly.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Thanks for the wishes, man. It was a testosterone thing! That's what being a man is all about! But it takes a bigger and better man to find closure and I apprecite it. Wish you the best, too. I'm retiring from driving too fast because I can't afford to hit another pole........


----------



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

well then dont you all feel a little better. the easiest way to settle this is to set up a FRIENDLY day at the track near both of you. that way you show each other what it is that makes you so proud to drive what you drive. import or muscle car we all share the same goals, to be the best . so what if a nisan can do 170+mph i've seen countless camaro's and mustang's pull the front tires. it's all in the tuning. DP03 i've got some pics of a camaro that holds a few records in the 1/4 (Steven Sanders) not sure what division he is in but i do he is stupid fast. i did a custom removable stereo in his race car ( it used to be his daily driver also but he bought an acura cl type s) if i can find the videos i'll post them


----------



## DP03 (Dec 8, 2002)

nstalr01, It's a small world. Stephen goes by the screename of Colonel in the Fbody clubs. His car is VERY fast. He runs a stroked (422 ci) motor that goes high 9's. Stephen is a long time member and also one of the most respected members. I've emailed him a few times when I was contemplating spraying the motor (he knows a lot about nitrous). If you talk to him, let him know you ran into me on this site. My name on the Fbody sites is ONYXSS.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

i am just here to say that the past boost boy creation was very impressive and with the ideas he is bringing with the new ride, i have to say it really is no joke and probably one of the only sentras i would be scared to take for a test drive. Best of luck to the both of you. DP03 and Boost_Boy, in the future you two definetly should meet up at the track and the third party better have a video camera for everyone to see.


----------



## Shanker (Feb 1, 2003)

I saw a video of a Sentra with a turbo that destroyed a modded '03 Cobra from a roll. From a dead stop the '03 demolished the Sentra because it sucked a spark plug into the engine. WHOOPS! Man, what a great sleeper though. I'd still take the '03 though. In ten years it'll still be worth more than the Sentra is now even with the turbo. Accept if you can find some kid with a Vin Diesel t-shirt on and doesn't know how much work and money it takes to keep up a car like this.

BTW boost_boy if you have any vids I'd like to see them. Fast cars are cool and I respect the time and effort that goes into them.
If your car is really that fast I hope you never lose control or hurt someone. 170mph is the take-off speed of a jet BTW. I've seen pictures of a 'vette that landed in the 2nd story of a house because of lift and that thing is designed to hug the road.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> If your car is really that fast I hope you never lose control or hurt someone.


 Don't worry bro', I'm at the point in my life whereas I feel I have nothing to prove anymore in the world of racing cars. My finale with a Ferarri was more than enough which resulted in me kissing a pole. I'm extremely lucky to be alive and thus why I put closure to waxing ass on the highway with my beloved, but homely sentra and that's why that particular one is where it's at now (melted). Everyday was a learning curve for me and I finally got the ultimate lesson. As far as videos is concerned, I have a handful of them. Check me out on AIM as I have some that I made earlier that morning before I crashed. No one rides with me when I'm racing the big dogs (they know better), but the ones I do have are pretty interesting and can exhibit what my girlfirend's little play toy was capable of. And though I'm building her another one, that pole knocked the speed taste clean out of mouth. I'm extremely humbled now! Question for all readers....Do you guys have any idea of what it's like to lose control of a car at anything over 50mph needless to say at over 160mph on a highway with no guard rails? And then to be stopped by a pole (Dead) at over a 100mph? Better yet to most of you kids that are impressed when their cars finally reaches 100mph and think their car is fast? Just imagine tapping 105mph in 3rd gear (quckly)! Leaves alot to be desired, huh? Now, I can almost sense what Dale Earnhardt went through because the E.R. doctor said I should have snapped my neck. Luckily, I did not, but my neck hurts so much till it makes me miserable. At over 160mph I did a simple, but sudden-twitch lane change to avoid hitting another car that had cut me off; I had no idea that FWD car can lose it's rear-end so easily. I'm awake now and thanks to my kids, I can see clearly as well (I will keep it on the track) or literally trying


----------



## Shanker (Feb 1, 2003)

I was in a friends car doing 175mph one night when I was 18. That was ten years ago and I was stupid. I'd never do that again. He had a '75 Camaro with a fiberglass body and a 650rwhp motor that Summit racing built him. That was crazy power.


----------



## msound (Dec 24, 2002)

Im new here and I just wanna see the race videos  is that too much to ask?


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

Hit up boost boy on AOL AIM for the vids


----------



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

i think the reason boostboy lost control was 0 downforce for that kind of high speed racing. the ass ends of FWD's get real light without something there. not saying you "have" to go and buy a huge wing for your car but i would deffinently put something on there. now your addition of a big wing will hinder top end speed, but would you rather go really fast and possibly loose it on a slight turn of the wheel or have a "little" stability with a wing. it may not be pretty but if it keeps all 4 tires on the ground and the ass end behind you i think it's worth it. IMO. Boostboy you know i gots nuthin but love for ya', but you gotta stay safe so i can burn your ass.......................................one day


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> but you gotta stay safe so i can burn your ass.......................................one day


 Ahhh "nstalr01" myyyyy Dog What's up man? That love is revolving, but I ain't gonna just let you burn me not unless you got some women around to bribe me I'm down with being safe "Chief"...Baby-boost_boy looks up to his dad and I plan on being around for a long-long-long time.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

150+mph would be some scary shit. I hit 145 down a shiity highway in my Eclipse while racing a V6 Mustang. Trust me, it's not cool when the ass end starts sliding. Lucky for me, my Eclipse had a rear spoiler and a great suspension. Kept the ass end from getting too squirrely.
I love going fast, but refuse to do it with other people in the car, just couldn't live with myself if I caused them any pain. I only go fast on desolate highways, theres a lot around here. I would definately put on some sort of wing for downforce, I owe my life to one. I may end up having a lot of rice on my car, but it's there for a purpose and I'll have the race to back it up.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Well, a CA18DET set up have the capabilities of going as fast as your foot and might want too. Mine had no limits! I had the flexibility to set my rev limiter and fuel cut wherever I want. When I know I'm going to race from a dead stop, I set the rev limiter at 9000rpm and the fuel-cut at 22psi with very little timing retard.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

9000rpm. Holy shit, is that safe?!!!


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Safe enough for this engine as long as you fuel it. It doesn't have rocker arms so rev away and if by chance something break, it's easily repaired or engine cheaply replaced. I have yet to wear out a journal, but I have melted some pistons a few years ago. None since I have been using the SDS system........


----------



## 96racer (May 9, 2003)

Boost boy you are the tipical smack talking no backing up type of person I run into all the time driving hopped up little "economy" imports. I have no proublem with people fixing up there import cars I just laugh at the trash talk like I see you put out. You say look at my kill list. Well anybody can claim and type stuff on line you got any proof any of this occurred? Or that you even own a car? I have run into some decent import tuners at the local track they know what they are working with and there potential. They can even put down some decent times considering what they are working with. But you are not one of them I have found that the for smack a "tuner" talks the the slower there car is and you my friend are the smack talking king. So I am guessing you run 15's with your vette beatting sentra. At the track they claim they are running 11's and 12's well it must be a bad run for them then, because when my mid 13second Ta races them I smoke them. Now there are some good tuners out there and fast imports. But they usually can provide a little something your lacking called proof. Has anybody ever seen a Dyno sheet on hear buy you? has anybody ever seen track times from your bad azz econo car?
Let me guess you have a k&n air filter and cold air intake 10hp in the real world 75hp in boost boys world exhaust 10hp, 90hp in boost boys world.

170 I don't think so unless you were confuused looking at the kilometers per hour witch in this case would be 106.2 witch would be obtainable for your sentra.

Well I have to go get on the snorkel to continue this conversation with you baby boost because the BS is only going to get deeper.

P.S. don't hate the truth When you get your licence I'm sure you will own a sentra


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

96racer said:


> *7 *


??


----------



## 96racer (May 9, 2003)

Tell me the truth boost boy the truth shall set you free


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

hey 96racer.......what kind of car do u have, what kind of mods do u have


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

what the fuck, man..i was gonna be nice when he posted on the other thread but damn, hes really annoying me(96racer), dude you have no idea what your saying and theres no way to say it better

Illest rice, its just funny how this kid is gonna make a 180 degree turn after boost boy sets him straight....


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Blu200SX said:


> *what the fuck, man..i was gonna be nice when he posted on the other thread but damn, hes really annoying me(96racer), dude you have no idea what your saying and theres no way to say it better
> 
> Illest rice, its just funny how this kid is gonna make a 180 degree turn after boost boy sets him straight.... *


ya, i was trying to be polite about it, but what is there to do....i know this kid hasnt seen boos boy's vids


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

yeh really...i liked em when i saw them and i saved em but unfortunatly i dont know how to get them up...oh well...its gonna be funny how this all turns out.


----------



## 96racer (May 9, 2003)

Blu200SX said:


> *what the fuck, man..i was gonna be nice when he posted on the other thread but damn, hes really annoying me(96racer), dude you have no idea what your saying and theres no way to say it better
> 
> Illest rice, its just funny how this kid is gonna make a 180 degree turn after boost boy sets him straight.... *


how is boost boy gonna set me straight? let me guess boy blowing by me at 175mph


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

videos dude...ok...thats it..im gonna get the car domain site and show you the b12 that got wrecked.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

i love skeptical newbies


----------



## 96racer (May 9, 2003)

tHe iLleSt RiCe said:


> *i love skeptical newbies *


newbie to the site but not to what true or BS


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

yeh but you cant go off and start flaming to an engine or person you dont even know, the logical way to go about it is to first see if there is any backround. You have no idea about the CA18DET or of boost boy himself...thats enough dude you really dont know what your getting into and the stupid comments you are making just makes it worse for yourself


----------



## 96racer (May 9, 2003)

I saw pics of the car. I know one thing it is as arrow dynamics of a brick shit house. 175? I don't think so. I would think you guys would be smarter than to believe any thing anybody puts on boards. Show me an 115+ trap speed through the 1/4 and I will give you some credit


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

96racer said:


> *I saw pics of the car. I know one thing it is as arrow dynamics of a brick shit house. 175? I don't think so. I would think you guys would be smarter than to believe any thing anybody puts on boards. Show me an 115+ trap speed through the 1/4 and I will give you some credit *


 

honestly, we dont need your credit, and i bet boost boy can care less if u believe him....hell i can care less...leave


----------



## 96racer (May 9, 2003)

I was making the comment about boost boy and his wild 175 top speed and vette beating econo car but it must apply to you guys also if your so protective


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

damn 96racer.....the answers are out there, but for now


----------



## 96racer (May 9, 2003)

Don't worry I will proubly be banned for speeking the truth and waking you up from dreamland.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

there is no dreamland, i see that you have a rock solid head, he has all of the proof...just wait.


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

Actually, I have a hard time believing 175mph out of the car as well, and have talked to boostboy about it before, and even he admits that it *might* be a bit less, as it's hard to tell how accurate the tachometer is at those RPM (like 8K or a hair more), as his speedo is usless (since it only goes to 125mph or something) and he had to calculate his speed off the tach. Not to mention he may have been a few hundred rpm off due to looking at the ROAD rather than staring at his tach.........

Nonetheless, I think even if it "only" goes 160mph (VERY possible with over 300whp......Neon SRT-4's will get a little over 150mph with only 220-225whp), that's still DAMN impressive for a B12 (or any fwd car for that matter).

Give him credit.............


----------



## 96racer (May 9, 2003)

BIGBULS He may have a quik car but be resonable or some one is going to call BS.


----------



## DP03 (Dec 8, 2002)

96racer said:


> *I saw pics of the car. I know one thing it is as arrow dynamics of a brick shit house. 175? I don't think so. I would think you guys would be smarter than to believe any thing anybody puts on boards. Show me an 115+ trap speed through the 1/4 and I will give you some credit *


OK


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Unfortunately 96racer, since you call my car an econo-box, I'll safely assume that you're into american muscle! If you don't believe what you read, then don't read it. If you don't have constructive questions to ask, maybe you shouldn't post on our forums. People like you are bored with no life and surf arounf the internet looking for import forums to crash so you can get youyr swerve on. Sorry buddy, no matter what you say, my last two aerodynamicless sleepers did what I say they did and that was final, just like this thread has been closed since Feb. 13th, 2003, so why start it back up with pussy-ass pock-shots at me and for one you have not a clue of my capabilities or my position in life and import racing which ultimately leads to you not knowing shit about me just as I don't know shit about you and could really care less. Listen son, when you got money, power and skills, you can do anything fucking thing you want including making a homely-ass B12 1809cc engine powered sentra beat-up cars with way more displacement and costs 10 fold more. If you don't think a 4cylinder car can't see those speeds, you should suck your own dick and leave this thread the way it was "Dead". And hey if you don't believe what you see, then that's all the more reason not to read or comment on threads that I post within. But if you must post behind me and be a pest, then you'll either get banned (not like you've contibuted any valuable information around here) or you'll get other members who are sick of "Haters" like yourself running up in our discussion group with your optimism, hot at you. If you had a question about whether my car can see these speeds a nice private PM would've been cool, not spreading chaos and hate like what you're trying to do. You are an ungrateful and hateful car enthusiast that's stuck in the 1970's (if you're that old) and believing that 4cylinder cars can't go that fast. I'll ask your dumb-ass a question, What makes you think that my car can't go that fast and even if I had proof, why would I want to show it to a bitter person like you? And BTW, what kind of P>O<S do you drive that puts you in a position to doubt anyone? Have a nice day "Butt-boy"


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> how is boost boy gonna set me straight? let me guess boy blowing by me at 175mph


 I'll tell you like I've told others before you, bring it or shut your mouth and don't come without the $$$ or you gets no play here!


----------



## Shanker (Feb 1, 2003)

Boost_boy: Do you have any vids of your car in action? I may have asked this before.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

96racer said:


> *I saw pics of the car. I know one thing it is as arrow dynamics of a brick shit house.*


hmmm, being that you can't even spell aerodynamics, I'm sure you don't even have the mental capacity to understand physics. BTW, I'm a mechanical engineer and there's no doubt that I know A LOT more than you will ever know. 

170 is reasonable at 300+hp. I have a 4 speed automatic ga16de running 97.4hp to the wheel, and my car redlines 3rd gear at 115MPH. If I had a JWT ECU which would raise my redline an extra 400rpms, removes my shitty speed limiter, and raises my hp, I could easily redline 3rd at around 120and now that I would be able to bring it up even more, this means, my 4th gear could be capable of around 140MPH.

boost boy has 3x my horsepower, an engine that can rev way higher than mine. 170mph is very possible, FUCKER.


----------



## Shanker (Feb 1, 2003)

"ALOT" is actually two words


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I got an idea 96ricer, how about you give us a good indication of where you live, we'll find you a local sentra that you can race. You go ahead and bring your mom's Ford Aerostar (she might need to drive with you since you prolly only have your driver's permit) and you can see what a Sentra can do. I've seen a 600HP 9sec 200sx (it's on the back yard productions website) and another one that has run 11.45 1/4. You have no knowledge of cars, you're an arrogant little pussy that has no respect for anyone or their hard work and lastly you're the one who needs to wake up. Get the sand out of your vagina and go flame some of your local middle school friends. You are too stupid to even tell us what car you drive (leads us to believe that you don't own a car) and you don't know anything about cars, physics or anything that you claim. Face it, we are all smarter, faster, and better than you at everything.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Shanker said:


> *"ALOT" is actually two words *


 LOL, thank you for the typo


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

Just so you don't go TOOO deep into it 1997 GA16DE, let me remind you that a stock GA16DE is governed at 112mph or so, and even without this speed limitor, it will run out of power around 115-120mph anyway (stock).

Nonetheless, 300whp at the CORRECT rpm can easily equal 160+ mph even with shitty stock aerodynamics.........and maybe even over 170mph with enough power and gearing to suport it........

It's not like Mike Kojima hasn't done it on a B13 before (even accidently).;


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Well, my car isn't stock anyway. I have about 15 extra hp over stock and the car is a bit lighter (minus the heavy wheels I have now). My car has gone to the fuel cutoff in3rd gear a few times and 3rd gear even had a bit more to go until the redline. If I didn't have a governor, I bet I could get up to 130 or so. I was saying if I had a JWT ECU anyway, so with the ECU (maybe cams too) I don't see 140 too far out of my reach. Of course I could be wrong, I would want some downforce on the front of my car before I even attempted those higher speeds anyhow.


----------



## Shanker (Feb 1, 2003)

My car will do 155 with the speed limiter and 179 w\o it. Thats unmodded of course


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Bottom line is this guys and even "96racer" it all boils down to if you have the gonads to push it that far. N/A stock SE-R's can get up to around 130-136mph on a good day, my friend's 200sx SE with BB DET have seen 150mph with a little effort and my first swap, a CA16DE in my 1987 sentra was running the speedometer clean past it's 125mph limit with very little effort and that thing only produced 113hp. If you're comparing nissan motors to 1.9litre ford escort motors and saturn motors (Just some example) then you're stuck on stupid and need help. Case in point, my friend's 2002 honda S2000 and an AudiTT: Anyone care to find the top speeds of these cars? My friend says his couldn't get past 155mph and I walked away from him on the top end like I just pick-pocketed him and needed to get away. Now, an IS300 with turbocharged 2J motor from the supra putting out nearly 500hp at the crank should truly be a highway contender right? Well, he got smoked on the top end as well as the audiTT and the S2000. And not to say my car is all that bad-ass, but it handled every ounce of business that I ever claimed it did. 96racer, do you know what a CA18DET is or an RB20, RB25 or an RB26DETT? If you know what the RB series engines are then, you now know that the CA18DET is their "Father and mother" and it can rev better than VTEC without the assistance of any mechanisms or trick cams. And to all the regulars on the forums, let's close this thread and put it back to sleep where it belongs (We have nothing to prove to haters).


> Boost_boy: Do you have any vids of your car in action? I may have asked this before.


 Shanker, catch me on AIM and I'll be glad to share some videos with you even the ones that most people never saw hours before I wrecked it.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

DP03 said:


> *Boostboy, I thought we put this to bed in the other post. Guess not. Now you're pissing me off.
> 
> Let's recap. You have no proof that your car has ever done 170 mph. Your peak hp is at 6400, which scientifically and completely rules out your claim of 170 mph, cause you're way underpowered. *


I think that boost boy can run close to 170 MPH but not more simply because of running out of gear and RPM. A 200SX I was tuning which was running about 300 hp of boost, that had a rev limiter set at 7900 rpm, hit the rev limiter in 5th gear which equates to about 167 mph or so.

Even though he is past his power peak, his motor still makes pretty good power all the way to the fuel cut compared to a stock or NA motor. If he his the rev limiter in 5th then its safe to assume that he is going close to 170, close enough to call it 170 in my opinion.

Mike


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

DP03 said:


> *So we're back to 0. No proof for the 175 mph 1990 Sentra. No proof for his drunk buddy. No proof for anything..........
> 
> Oh well, have fun girls. Catch up tomorrow.
> 
> If you guys will post 1 piece of evidence to your cars performance, I will FLOOD you with info, including timeslips, etc. My car is actually featured on a performance web site, but I won't disclose that until I know you're for real. *


A 10 second camaro, is a really fast car! Its real hard to beat that in any sort of streetable import. Not imposible but not likely. Even if you hate domestics, you gotta respect the speed and power of this car.

Mike

PS. Look at that 60 foot time as well


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

sr20 805 said:


> *this thread was becoming hotter and hotter by the minute, but with no real reason behind it other than the fact that we were debating over the age old question about which is better, muscle or import and what not.......I accept your apology and please accept mine for u are right by the fact that we are here to enjoy cars and going fast, no matter how fast u go... *


No matter how much you love imports, there is no question that when it comes down to it, there is no replacment for displacement and an import is going to lose all things being equal. Fortualty for us import guys, the domestic guys are only now starting to look at turbos, stand alone electronic engine managment, etc.

I mean I could build a 2000 hp gasoline running small block chevy that would do over 1000 hp on pump gas. Not to many imports could deal with that, not even the fastest supras, pro-import draggers, etc.

But thankfuly the majority of V-8 guys are the type that buy a big holly carb and don't tune or jet it, crappy headers and too big of a cam from PAW and stick it in there crappy stock head, stock bottom end small block, what I call a beach motor. This in a big sled of a car with 2.7 gears, a tight converter and a peg leg diff. These 16 second wonders are convinced that they are the fastest thing out there, and its fun to lay the smack down on them in a nearly stock SE-R. Unfortunaly for the domestic crowd, these guys outnumber the serisous guys. I guess you could say the same for us, the ricers way outnumber the racers!

Mike


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2003)

I was gonna say something in this thread, but since Mike got here... no need 

96Racer, I'm not going to ban you or anything, but I do suggest that you take a little more time to learn what is and is not possible here. Just because you think something is BS... doesn't mean it is.


----------



## Shanker (Feb 1, 2003)

V8 4EVA YALL! BTW I went to my first SVT meeting today and it was incredibly informative. A lot of guys out there with mad powered cars that would never post about it on the internet. I learned all about track racing which I knew nothing about and they're even having a weekend event which includes instruction for $300. WooHoo!


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

morepower2 said:


> *
> I mean I could build a 2000 hp gasoline running small block chevy that would do over 1000 hp on pump gas. Not to many imports could deal with that, not even the fastest supras, pro-import draggers, etc.
> 
> *


a skyline!!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> *I mean I could build a 2000 hp gasoline running small block chevy that would do over 1000 hp on pump gas. Not to many imports could deal with that, not even the fastest supras, pro-import draggers, etc.*


true, I respect the amount of power these american muscle cars can dish out, but the bottom line is most imports don't need that much power to be just as fast. When you talk about a 1000whp big block Chevy, you're talkin about a huge, bulky boat of a muscle car. I mean we're talking about a HUGE, HEAVY cast iron block pulling a pretty heavy car across the strip. With the exception of the Viper (which is fairly small in size), these muscle cars have alot of drawbacks. I coudn't imagine taking my 1000+hp big block to the grocery store, I mean it's like $3 in gas just to start it up and pull it out of the driveway (of course I'm just kidding about $3).

Most Imports are much lighter, use turbos to gain numbers, and still be just as efficient as any other car on the street. These factors make up for the dyno numbers. I've seen countless times how powerhouses lost to econoboxes, even the honda vs. nissan event showed how a civic with half the hp of a bluebird can win just from agility and lightness. Another good thing about turboed imports is that they're more streetable. If I'm driving to class, I can drive a turbo car at partial throttle and it will behave like a regular car on the road and accelerating from a red light or something is more controlable. Something that want's to rip the pavement off the road every time you tap the throttle is alot harder to drive. Also, Turbo imports have a very good high end to make up for the less amount of power. Once you hit full boost, that car just wants to take off.

I just like imports better. American cars just seem like a Hank Hill, ******* thing to me.


----------



## DP03 (Dec 8, 2002)

morepower2 - I don't know who revived this thread, but you are quoting me from 4 MONTHS AGO!!

Since then Boost boy and myself have made amends and all is good.

Someone should lock this one and put it to bed...............


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

tHe iLleSt RiCe said:


> *a skyline!! *


Not even the fastest Skyline GTR.

Mike


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> *Not even the fastest Skyline GTR.
> 
> Mike *


 Actually, the fastest skyline I know of is 1350hp and with it being lighter than a big blocked muscle car and 4WD, I think that skyline could keep up with a "2000hp" Muscle car (at least on the 1320 strip).


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

Our buddy 96racer hasnt posted on either thread that he started with so it doesnt seem like he is coming back...

Mods- I would say case closed. And to the other one also.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *Actually, the fastest skyline I know of is 1350hp and with it being lighter than a big blocked muscle car and 4WD, I think that skyline could keep up with a "2000hp" Muscle car (at least on the 1320 strip). *


No it won't, can any skyline run low 6's? Are any of Pro-Import cars faster than Prostock? Nope, not even the Scranton Bros. I don't think so, not even close. The fastest GTR I am aware of runs low 8's. A Skyline is not lighter than a totaly race prepped musle car. A GTR is pretty porky for an import, its engine and drivetrain are quite heavy. An RB26 weighs more than a SB Chevy. The 4WD transmission, transfercase, diffs, halfshafts and driveshafts weigh way more than the G-Force tranny and Ford 9 inch rear end I would use on such a domestic.

If you look and do a little research these are facts and not opinions. Sure fast imports can lay the smackdown on most typical musle cars but at the higher levels of the sport, they cant match the domestics yet. The typical Import on the street is going to get smacked hard by a stock LS1 Camaro or Cobra. Most of the imports I see are ricemobiles with owners that think there cars are fast.

Before you flame me as being an import hater, I don't even own a domestic, I have 3 Nissan street cars but I am smart enough to know what my limitations are.

Mike

Mike


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

My car will do 155 with the speed limiter and 179 w\o it. Thats unmodded of course

Well M3's do 157 US spec and Euro Spec 175 I-6 big whoop.Why do people who buy powerful stock cars act like they bought a sentra and turned it into a Ferrari? Your car is stock and is doing what it's supposed to do anyone with the money can do the same thing nothing special. Not to diss the car or it's capablities but I don't see the big deal.


A lot of guys out there with mad powered cars that would never post about it on the internet. 


What do you want a cookie big deal so what if they wouldnt post their shit on the internet some people do some don't the important thing is that you got some good info on your ride. And that there are people who are taking that ride to new heights that the important thing. Them posting about it on the net is irrelevant to the topic at hand which was can a boosted 1.8 ltr do the thing that was stated and the only way to find out if you are skeptical is to travel down to FL and find out for yourself. It's not impossible as unlikely as it sounds and you notice when most people are BSing they go away or back down when they get caught BSing. However BB doesnt seem to be doing that in fact he seems to be welcoming people to battle him. A lot of people say he is BSing because there is no proof well there isn't any proof that he is BSing.


----------



## Shanker (Feb 1, 2003)

I drive 2003 Cobra. It's a STOCK 12 second car off the showroom floor and it wieghs 3600 pounds. Look at every stock import that will run 12's. the only two I can think of Are the MB CL600 Euro version(not US legal) and a couple AMG MB cars which actually arent stock. Have you ever priced one of those? I paid $33K OTD for mine. BTW mine will get to 179 faster too. Dont come back with the STI or EVO as they arent 12 second cars. The '03 Cobra is a "big whoop" to those who know about it and a shock to those who don't. Thank you and please drive through!


BTW I'm not one of the people doubting Boost_Boy.


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

Well first off I'm not worried about what a car does in the 1/4 mile since drag racing doesnt excite me so I could give a rats ass how many seconds any car does in the 1/4 mile. But if that's what rocks your boat then go have fun and I wasn't directing the thing about BB to you because I knew you weren't doubting him. So again I don't see the big deal but I guess that's because I don't care about the 1/4 mile like so many others do. Like I said I wasnt dissing your car just didnt see the big whoop.


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *Well, my car isn't stock anyway. I have about 15 extra hp over stock and the car is a bit lighter (minus the heavy wheels I have now). My car has gone to the fuel cutoff in3rd gear a few times and 3rd gear even had a bit more to go until the redline. If I didn't have a governor, I bet I could get up to 130 or so. I was saying if I had a JWT ECU anyway, so with the ECU (maybe cams too) I don't see 140 too far out of my reach. Of course I could be wrong, I would want some downforce on the front of my car before I even attempted those higher speeds anyhow. *


Well, you have a nice tastefully modded car (Pop Charger, Stromung Cat-back and Timing correct?), but I can guarantee you that your top speed would be no higher than 120mph or so, even with the ECU. You currently look like you have arouind 10hp over stock (going off similar mods on Sentra.net's GA16DE dyno charts), and the ECU will give you another 2-3hp, but I'll explain why this won't do much at all.

First off, when you hit your 112mph fuel cut (actual speed...speedo may read a little higher), you are somewhere in excess of 6500rpm (should be in the 6600-6700rpm range) in 3rd correct? Now, near stock GA16DE's (ones without an ECU upgrade at least) run out of power HARD the last 200rpm or so prior to the rev limiter due to the ECU readvancing the cams, so going much higher in 3rd isn't actually going to help you much at all........BUT....going to 4th gear is going to be just as bad, if not worse, as your rpm will drop to barely over 4500rpm....a place that the 1.6L just isn't making much power.

Now, adding a JWT computer will raise your rev limit to 7300rpm, and get rid of the 6700+rpm power drop, but you can still only go so high in 3rd. And even assuming you can get to the rev limit in 3rd (which I doubt, as even a modded GA16DE like yours just doesn't have the sheer power), you are still only going a little past 120mph...........

Seriously, anything over 120mph is pretty much unreachable for a bolt-on GA16DE auto. They just don't have the power to pull the auto transmissions' long 4th gear.

Seriously.......even with a full CAI, Header, Exhaust, Throttle body, Cams, ECU, Pulley etc....every bolt on you could buy, you STILL won't be able to pull 4th gear...........120-125mph is IT.

Unless you turbo it of course


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

> If you look and do a little research these are facts and not opinions. Sure fast imports can lay the smackdown on most typical musle cars but at the higher levels of the sport, they cant match the domestics yet. The typical Import on the street is going to get smacked hard by a stock LS1 Camaro or Cobra. Most of the imports I see are ricemobiles with owners that think there cars are fast.


the LS1 is very well designed engine! i was at detroit for a FSAE competition a few years ago....we took a tour of the GM plant and saw all the solid and CFD modeling they were doing on this engine...definitely one of the coolest things ive ever seen 

here is what our *bone stock* 2001 Camaro SS put down. keep in mind that it was pinging real bad and stopped after the 3rd pull...it was still making power. this year had a little prob with the ignition maps....we have since had the dealer fix it, its even faster 










it might be a heavy car, but with traction control, big sticky tires, and lots of trq makes it fun to drive straight!


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

> Fortualty for us import guys, the domestic guys are only now starting to look at turbos, stand alone electronic engine managment, etc.


i agree, for some reason i think more of the hardcore import drivers use a lot more technology than the domestic guys. u have to when u put down mid 500whp from a 2.0L 4 cyl !

this summer were building a tube frame '66 vette. the owner was going to stick a couple of carbs on big blower and call it a day, but we have since persuaded him to use a couple of big turbos with a standalone system. hehe, should be a fun street car


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

FWIW, the LS1 is all AL and IIRC the long block only weighs ~340lbs ! the cylinder block assembly only weighs 108lbs.


----------



## 96racer (May 9, 2003)

hey 1997 GA16DE you have a PM


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Thank you for telling me YET AGAIN...


----------



## 4Play (Oct 16, 2002)

DP03 - Location please???
I bet my B14 can put your sorry ass SS to rest. 

You can go down south or Come up north. 

My Sr20 reaches speed of 170+mph. Very unstable on the highway at those speed. My old set up posted 11.60 at 130mph on 22PSI 93ocatin. My old set made 426WHP... My new setup make around 500 to 600hp. Sorry Mr 10 second I have No dyno sheet no time slip. Nothing. I have nothing to show you, because I have no proof I'm lieing. I'll tell you one think, if you want to run up top or the 1320.I would love too. Just give me 1 month to get my tranny back. we can set something up Video it and post it on the forum. 

What i would perfer is to run you 1 mile. coments??

Let me know.


----------



## DP03 (Dec 8, 2002)

I'm in Maryland.

Anytime.

Anywhere.

11.60 @ 130 makes no sense at all unless you had about a 2.75 60'. And if you did, you certainly would've run again to get a better time.

I smell BS


----------



## 4Play (Oct 16, 2002)

I smell BS . 

Maryland my car was build in maryland .

Do you know jimmy? He use to own a B14. EIP tuning is down that way. 

let me run you one mile.. please...Just one mile. Let me know. 

Like i said before I'm lieing. 11.60 at 130mph ...who the hell runs time like that must be a prick like me. who the hell make 500hp in a sentra a little kid like me who spend over 35k into the car. 

One mile. Please.


----------



## DP03 (Dec 8, 2002)

You mean Jimmy in Maryland? Sure, I know him.

That's like saying "You from New York? You know Joe?"

Put the crack pipe down, son.


----------



## Shanker (Feb 1, 2003)

Sentras arent for everybody though. And $35K isnt that much for a car especially if you have a good job like I do. when your taste changes when you get older(and it will) are you going to have time or desire to mod another car. I know I dont have the time to thats why I bought the '03 Cobra. Mid 12's stock and great handling of the lot. I can hit low 10's with less than $2K in mods and put over 100,000 miles on it. The problem is your age and attitude 4Play. when you get older you'll realize that there is room for everyone and all types of cars. I think its the best time ever to be a car buyer. there is a car for everyone out there and a way to change the stuff you dont like. BTW what you spent relative to you make is much more than what I spent relative to what I make and I'm actually surprised DP03s' car isnt quicker for the record. Just have fun and be safe. Relax they are just cars after all


----------



## DP03 (Dec 8, 2002)

Shanker, there are cars faster than mine NA, but F-bodies don't run faster than mid 10's all motor with stock cubes. To go faster you must bore or stroke, or both, the motor.

Of course power adders are a way different story. They have TT's, SC's and nitrous for the LS1. But as you probably know, you build your car for one or the other. To switch to a power adder I'd have to change lots of stuff that I've sunk money into.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

whats your occupation Shanker?

As for the whole debate yet again, I am going to go with DP03 on this one for his track experiance and knowledge. No offense but it just seems like 4Play is coming on a little strong like a younger guy. Oh yeh and DP03, do you go to the tracks alot? I have lots of family over there so i visit all the time...where are you located and whats the raceway you go to?...MIR? Capitol?


----------



## 4Play (Oct 16, 2002)

Put the crack pipe down, son. - Suck my 1 inch dick son.

One mile Pusy. All I'm asking. 

But the way I'm 12 now I'll be 13 next month ***.

I love you punk ass mother fuckers. I post 11.60 got my ass kick off the track on one run at e town. Bring one grand bring two i'll still smack you down son. What you think your big and bad because you own a SS that does 10s, please bitch. 

Are you mad. I'm must be hitten that G-Spot. 

Hate me all you want. I just love it. 

Shanker - "The problem is your age and attitude 4Play" lol.
Problems, problems,problems..........Get off my dick. I got the fasters sentra on the street in NewYork. I also had the bades looking B13 around in NY both cars turbo charge of course

DPO3 - When my car is back up I'll PM you a place and time to do the mile run. Untill then


----------



## DP03 (Dec 8, 2002)

Blu200SX said:


> *whats your occupation Shanker?
> 
> As for the whole debate yet again, I am going to go with DP03 on this one for his track experiance and knowledge. No offense but it just seems like 4Play is coming on a little strong like a younger guy. Oh yeh and DP03, do you go to the tracks alot? I have lots of family over there so i visit all the time...where are you located and whats the raceway you go to?...MIR? Capitol? *


MIR is my favorite and is only about 30 mins from my house. I also like Cecil quite a bit, but it's a haul for me (it's near the Md/Pa line) so I only go there for organized F-body events. Capitol is close but I really don't like it there. They make you drive through the water, and it's always jammed.


----------



## DP03 (Dec 8, 2002)

4Play said:


> *Put the crack pipe down, son. - Suck my 1 inch dick son.
> 
> One mile Pusy. All I'm asking.
> 
> ...


Just so you know, I wasn't putting down your 11.6 time. All I'm saying is if you're crossing the traps at 130, you're doing something wrong cause 130 will get you a MUCH better ET than 11.6.

I'm done with you, dude.


----------



## DP03 (Dec 8, 2002)

4play, here's what our race will look like at the starting line:

http://mywebpages.comcast.net/dbeofam/Owned.jpg


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

Actually, while I think 4Play is going WAY over the top in what should be at BEST a freindly little competition, his [email protected] DOES kind of make sense. Remember, FWD cars have traction problems to begin with, and many FWD cars with slicks car barely match a well driven RWD car on street tires. Now, Since a mid engined McLaren F1 (the only street car I can think of that runs times like this) will run low 11's on street tires with a 138mph trap speed, I could see 11.6 out of a front driver that has traction problems (there is room to improve of course).........

I'm not saying I beleive his 11.6 story, just that it's possble.

I think it'd be interesting to see a 1 mile race between the Camaro and a 450whp Sentra. The Camaro would have an easy 5-10 car lengths in the 1st 1/8 mile, but the Sentra would be catching up past the 1/4.........but would it have room?


----------



## DP03 (Dec 8, 2002)

The LS1's are pretty stout up top, but I doubt it would be enough against a light car with 450 whp. To give a reference, my car only has 410 rwhp.

If I had the rest of the slip numbers, it might make sense. The 60' would have to be really bad to run a 11.6 @ 130. 130 is more indicative of a low 10 sec run. Now, if it were on street tires, that's a different story. My car runs 11.60 @ 119 on my Goodyear street tires.


----------



## 4Play (Oct 16, 2002)

DPO3- let me tell you something...I'm going to loost to you in the 1320 but a mile your ass is mine...I going to show you what a sentra on 23 PSI Plus 80 shot of Noss can put down. My car ran ran 11.60yess at 130 yess the problem i had no traction.....1 2..3..4 Wheels spin late into 4 gear. Then it took off like a rocket. 

Please not because your car cant run 130 means my car can't. 



ONE MILE !!


----------



## Shanker (Feb 1, 2003)

DPO3 that is now my 2nd favorite "owned" pic!

4Play I'm not sure what the deal is with you. If you are going to insult me please at least be creative. The truth is that I really dont care about you or how fast your car is. If you like it and it makes you happy then I'm glad for you but that's about it. we were just discussing whether or not a particularly configured car could attain a certain speed. I dont know a lot about the import market and find this stuff interesting and informative. Then you come in with nothing intelligent to say and a useless attitude to boot. If your car is as fast as you say and you know all about it how about indulging us? I'm just bored with the internet toughguy thing. Relax and share some knowledge or realize the fruitlessness of waisting our time(including yours) and bow out silently.


----------



## B13speed (Mar 26, 2003)

DP03 said:


> *4play, here's what our race will look like at the starting line:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


* 

LMAO!!!*


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> Sentras arent for everybody though. And $35K isnt that much for a car especially if you have a good job like I do. when your taste changes when you get older(and it will) are you going to have time or desire to mod another car.


 You're right here "SHANKER" that sentras aren't for everybody. I actually drive a Hyundai Elantra for fun and comfort or just jump into my 93 taurus SHO (Black on black leather) auto and just chill. Every car I own is a considered to be a valiant player in the performance ring. I think running 10 seconds at the track is a decent feat, but I would expect the RWD to be able to accomplish this better than the FWD gang. It doesn't take alot of balls to power a car down the 1320 because if it scares you to that, then you shouldn't be speeding. Now it takes some really big balls to take your cars performance into peak ranges on a long stretch of highway to some ridiculous speeds and most guys here do not care to drive that fast. I'm just that confident in the abilities of my little "FUN CARS" that I don't mind a quick battle with some of the big boyz. I've proven that I can ride with 2JZ powered turbocharged Lexus IS300 and AudiTT, S2000's, vettes, mustangs, Ferarris, supras, RX-7's and anything else that felt jumpy and got jumped on. No, I don't think I have the baddest car around; hell in fact, I think my sentras are a bit cheezy when it comes to looks, but performance usually fill in the blanks and makes the jaws drop. I'm keeping it real guys and don't mind sitting here in my spare time and cock fight with haters (if the shoe fit, wear it and wear it well), but all in all this is going to happen. I don't dislike anyone here, but am really curious as to why some people are so closed-minded to odd possibilities. I take the time to back-up my claim as best as possible (in which I really don't have to), but why can't some of the haters just wake up and smell the coffee. There are 4 cylinder powered vehicles that are sick right out of the factory (Neon RT4, Evolution, WRX) just to name a few. Are you guys with the big V8's prepared to share the spot light with a guy with an 1809cc 500whp monster? That's just fucking amazing, isn't it? I have one in production as we speak and I will be the first B12 FWD sentra in the world to see 10 seconds or less and an undisclosed top speed! Let's have fun and stop the squared sentra hate. I know it's old school, but it sure as hell represents .


----------



## DP03 (Dec 8, 2002)

Shanker said:


> *DPO3 that is now my 2nd favorite "owned" pic! *


That's actually a pic of my car launching. Someone on this board saw the pic and decided to photoshop in the other car. I thought it was pretty funny!


----------



## DP03 (Dec 8, 2002)

boost boy, I have lots of respect for the 4 and 6 cylinders that compete with the bigger motors. In fact, when I sell the Camaro I will probably be buying a Supra. I've had my ass handed to me more than once by those cars. I would very much like to have a FI project next.


----------



## Shanker (Feb 1, 2003)

I dont think it's Sentra hate I think it's more of a configuration question. Me, I'm just here to learn I have almost "0" import friends and most of them just drive them stock because they are eceonomical and get descent gas mileage.


I'm probably going to an autocross weekend hosted by SVT and I'll be trained by a professional and get lots of track time. I wouldnt really need to mod my car I'd just have to work on my skills. I know an instructor with an '01 Cobra whos' only mod is the breaks and can drive with any stock Z06 on the track. If I get half that good it'll make enjoying my car that much better and in the end that is what it's all about. at a track you can have the twisties and a bunch of drag races too. I can't wait!

BTW Boost_Boy are you ever on AIM? I added you to my buddy list but you're never on. I wanted to check out some vids.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2003)

4Play said:


> *Put the crack pipe down, son. - Suck my 1 inch dick son.
> 
> One mile Pusy. All I'm asking.
> 
> ...


Hey DPO3 you can start practicing your victory dance







cause your SS is going to toast 4plays Senturd! I would love to see the race, too bad I'm in PHX. Did he really say his car goes 170+ mph?


----------



## Shanker (Feb 1, 2003)

> whats your occupation Shanker?


I'm the third shift supervisor for a compressed gas company outside of Chicago. It also pays for my school, well most of it. I'll never be a millionaire doing it but I'm doing better than most and very thankful for that.:jump:


----------



## 4Play (Oct 16, 2002)

Shanker - Point well taken.

DPO3- I had slicks on the sentra. When I posted that times.

I'm PMSing today.....if you don't believe boost_Boy please take a trip down to south Florida and get a ride in the CA18det power Sentra. 

DPO3- Your car is fast. With out any bought you will kick my ass on the 1320. No matter how much power I make or how well I can drive. You will always be faster on the 1/4mile. 

If you know enough about Nissan sentra like boost_boy and my self. You can mix and match parts to build your self a super car. Knowledge is power . Power is everything. I have nothing to prove. I have proved enough. The Tranny I’m using is unlike any other tranny you would ever see. Yet it looks the same as the SR20 tranny but then again its not. So please if you don’t believe any thing I just said , when my car is back up I’ll PM you. Then we can take it from their!!! Until then.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

let me know next time your in E-Town I'd love to see you run it


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

4Play said:


> *DP03 - Location please???
> I bet my B14 can put your sorry ass SS to rest.
> 
> You can go down south or Come up north.
> ...


22psi on 93 octane, BOOM! I raise the BS flag! Maybe for a short burst or a one gear dyno pull maybe but if you ran though the whole 1/4 mile like this, you would not have a motor after.

Mike


----------



## kotomile (Apr 17, 2003)

I'm raising a major BS flag over 4plays age. A 12 (13) year old with two 4-500 WHP Sentras? Get off daddy's computer and go to bed.


----------



## 4Play (Oct 16, 2002)

22psi on 93 octane, BOOM - Yes Fool. Do you anything about my motor...... Do you?? 

Let me give you a little run down. My car generated 426HP at 22PSI on 93 ocatin. I'm running a Tec2 with a stright T4 turbo on a GTi-R motor fully built. Knife edge crank. Piston, rods. Port and polish head. The head uses jun parts from the cams to the springs...the only thing missing is the stroker kit from jun. The FLY wheel is 6 pounds. When I say the motor is built I mean the motor is built 35k into the motor alone. 83LB injectors. bla bla bla bla bla the list goes on and on. Just to let you know you aint fucking with a slow rabbit.

Jamie best time was 9.34 or something like that in his red 92 SER. My setup is 2x bigger than his set up. 

morepower2- seem to me you don't know shit about my car. Yet you think you do. The amout of fuel I'm feeding those injectors that motor will never blow. 

I hate explaining shit to people that think they know everything.

Kotomile- Your funny.


----------



## kotomile (Apr 17, 2003)

So...
You're 13, no DL, and they let you onto the dragstrip to run faster (2x bigger??) than a 9.34 second car? BULLSHIT

6 pound flywheel on a 4-500 HP car? BULLSHIT

Hmmm... You have no dyno charts on either of your two imaginary sentras and yet you go to a tech forum and flame about other peoples' setups and say yours is SOOO much better. First it was 23 psi you were claiming. Then 22 psi with an 80 shot. Then it was straight 93 octane feeding the 22 psi monster.

You're not even mature enough to refrain from using expressions like "suk my 1" dik." and, "I love all you punk ass mother fuckers." You can't even spell, I mean look at your posts! You really expect REAL enthusiasts to take you seriously when you say you've built 400+ HP motors? We'd all LOVE to see a dyno chart, go find your crayons and whip one up. We'll wait.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

4play. when is the next time your gonna be at E-Town, I'm really ready to check out what your car can handle. just let me know I'll be there


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

4Play said:


> *morepower2- seem to me you don't know shit about my car. Yet you think you do. The amout of fuel I'm feeding those injectors that motor will never blow.
> *


Do you have ANY clue as to who morepower2 is, or WHY he might happen to know if your motor will blow or not?

Somehow, I'M starting to REALLY doubt you myself (not that I WAS a hge believer)........hmm.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

4Play said:


> *22psi on 93 octane, BOOM - Yes Fool. Do you anything about my motor...... Do you??
> 
> Let me give you a little run down. My car generated 426HP at 22PSI on 93 ocatin. I'm running a Tec2 with a stright T4 turbo on a GTi-R motor fully built. Knife edge crank. Piston, rods. Port and polish head. The head uses jun parts from the cams to the springs...the only thing missing is the stroker kit from jun. The FLY wheel is 6 pounds. When I say the motor is built I mean the motor is built 35k into the motor alone. 83LB injectors. bla bla bla bla bla the list goes on and on. Just to let you know you aint fucking with a slow rabbit.
> 
> ...


I hate explaining shit to people who think they know everything as well. I might have never seen your car, but I know enough about SR20's to know you are either full of shit or your motor won't be around much longer if you keep on running it like at. Go ahead, race it at the track where you are on the throttle for the whole 1/4 and see how long your motor lasts.

Fuel alone won't stop detonation, but go ahead and keep on running 22 psi on pump gas.


Mike


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

4Play said:


> *DPO3- let me tell you something...I'm going to loost to you in the 1320 but a mile your ass is mine...I going to show you what a sentra on 23 PSI Plus 80 shot of Noss can put down. My car ran ran 11.60yess at 130 yess the problem i had no traction.....1 2..3..4 Wheels spin late into 4 gear. Then it took off like a rocket.
> 
> Please not because your car cant run 130 means my car can't.
> 
> ...


So an 11.60 car can be cocky to a 10.94 car? Ok thats logical.

Mike


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

4Play said:


> *
> 
> morepower2- seem to me you don't know shit about my car. Yet you think you do. The amout of fuel I'm feeding those injectors that motor will never blow.
> 
> *



I'd be willing to wager MONEY on the fact that he knows MORE about YOUR CAR than you do buddy. You obviously don't know shit about engines...........I don't care how much "fuel" is getting to the engine, it can still blow. Also the fact that you're runnin 23psi at 93 octane is bullshit in itself............you'd be a) either detonating enough to blow flames 20 feet out your muffler, or b)your engine will be in 26 pieces, and some melted together.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

> morepower2- seem to me you don't know shit about my car. Yet you think you do. The amout of fuel I'm feeding those injectors that motor will never blow.


You obviously don't know what you're getting into.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

I don't think this thread serves a purpose any more.


----------



## Accord_SiR (May 13, 2003)

Adam said:


> *I don't think this thread serves a purpose any more. *


Not really... i like how "kotomile" jumped in and started shit talking 4play. I dont know much about 4play but he says boost boy is working on his car and he definately knows a thing or two. i like how this is the third time i have had to register with these forums
















Haaaaaaaaam's His Favorite!


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

> i like how this is the third time i have had to register with these forums


Oh really, and why is that?


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Well it's nice to see that everyone is playing nice. 

Some of this thread (last few days of it) has been very knowledgable, and I thank those that are taken part in dishin' out the information for the rest of us. Domestic or Import, we all love our cars... ::nods to Shanker for his earlier comment:: 

Now, some of this thread has become utterly rigoddamndiculous. I agree with you Adam, but we do still have some healthy, relevant information being passed around in this thread.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

> I agree with you Adam, but we do still have some healthy, relevant information being passed around in this thread.


That's why I didn't just lock it right away.


----------



## Accord_SiR (May 13, 2003)

Adam said:


> *Oh really, and why is that? *


I got kicked out once and then i re-registered and that worked for a few days but then I tryed to change my email back to my old one and i got locked out again. But I promise to play nice form now on and i'm not going to try to change my email again. By the way... how long before i can have my own custom avatar?
~peace.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

You definitely need to resize that sig


----------



## kotomile (Apr 17, 2003)

sentra94xe said:


> *Now, some of this thread has become utterly rigoddamndiculous. *


 Well, I know I contributed to that some. I apologize.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

RB26DETT_4_ME said:


> *By the way... how long before i can have my own custom avatar? *


 94 more posts to go....


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

whoa, you only have to have 100 posts, man i gotta get one customed!


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

wwwoooo hoooooo, hey i figure since this post has gotten so rediculious, i'd just use it for my 300th post. Look boost boy, now im a post whore. and i love the fatf!


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

dammit. in my drunken state, i thought thist was the post abot how boost boy went 170 in a sentra. oh well. maybe next time! LOL!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

no, *I'm* a post whore


----------



## 4Play (Oct 16, 2002)

kotomile - "you can't even spell" tell me something I don't know. "6 pound flywheel on a 4-500 HP car? BULLSHIT" - JUN 6 pound fly wheel. The car idles at 1200 to 1400 RPM anything lower the motor will stall out. 

DryBoy- sure once the car is back up.

BIGBULS- I know who morepower2 is!!. 

Morepower2 - The car post [email protected] on pump gas which was 93 octane. I personally feel that is very impressive.

To be complete honest with you I'm no longer running the car on 93 octane the motors feeds of 110.
" So an 11.60 car can be cocky to a 10.94 car? OK that’s logical." - What I would love to do is run the SS for 1 mile. I know 11.60 in the ¼ is slow compare to the SS 10 second pass. But to prove to DPO3 that a little sentra will walk him up top video it and post it on the forum would be nice. Since he lives closer to me. I can prove to him that my little sentra will reach speed of 175 plus mph. I am waiting on my tranny to get here. I’m actually offering him to be part of this and to witness something he would never believe. 

No dyno sheet, No time slip...just pure old school fun. Then you can believe what you want.


----------



## Shanker (Feb 1, 2003)

There wouldn't be a fair way to run these two cars(DPO3 and 4Play) as they are configured for different things. If you matched mod-for-mod for a specific goal I feel very confident that the Camaro would always come out on top. It has too many things going for it. I'm not saying anything negative about any Sentra or anyone who puts effort into making it do what they want it to. The Camaro just has more to work with at the start. Then again I may be totally wrong. Just my opinion.

Since car speed\quickness\longevity are all directly proportional to wallet depth the whole arguement is moot. Just enjoy what you've got because no matter what you drive or mod someone out there did it better for or with less.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> Since car speed\quickness\longevity are all directly proportional to wallet depth the whole arguement is moot.


 Some people are sick enough to dig deep into their wallets just for the rush. My ability to build cars for others pay my way in this sport. Knowledge is power and power is money amongst other things like (PU$$why) .


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

boost, get on with your new project, will ya!? some of us are waiting


----------



## 4Play (Oct 16, 2002)

Then again I may be totally wrong. I think you are. Just my opinion. 

So what are we talking about here? We all know the SS on the 1/4 mile is fast. No Ca18 or SR20 on this board can beat it. Is that what he wants to hear. Hum...or no sentra can hit speed of 175mph. What is it? 

If he needs proof I'll give him proof. Just come down, strap in and shut up. Let the drive and machine do its thing. I'll take him to 175plus. 

DPO3 - Tell me a little bit about your Nissan Altima. 

This is a nissan forum. No a musle car forum. No need to compair mod for mods. like you said its not fair.

The reason I keep going back to one mile runs is beause I know for sure my Sentra "would always come out on top". Not for nothing your cobra has very nice top end. What is your corba top speed?


----------



## Shanker (Feb 1, 2003)

The car is computer limited to 155 but when that code is turned off I've heard(not confirmed) that it'll do 179 bone stock.


----------



## 4Play (Oct 16, 2002)

shit 179......I know the cobra was fast up top but Dam that is fast. 

Any pictures??


----------



## Shanker (Feb 1, 2003)

cool vid 

another 


1000hp Viper vid 


Plenty of vids here 

None of these cars are mine. the server my vids are on is down right now. svtperformance has a bunch of different cars of all flavors on it. just search. there even a few vids of '03 Cobras doing 9.xx's. Have fun!


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> boost, get on with your new project, will ya!? some of us are waiting


 I will, but 4play's tranny is in my way as well as an S15 SR20DET to S13 body (eeew). Oh well, the money is and satisfaction is what it's all about.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Nice videos! You notice that all runs were done in spurts. Nobody wants to sustain high speed on the highway or you'll end up like me. The good thing about my situation was, I lived to talk about it and my girl's car didn't. I didn't hurt anyone, so i have no legal issues and will leave to build yet another bad-ass sentra!!!


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

4Play said:


> *kotomile - "you can't even spell" tell me something I don't know. "6 pound flywheel on a 4-500 HP car? BULLSHIT" - JUN 6 pound fly wheel. The car idles at 1200 to 1400 RPM anything lower the motor will stall out.
> 
> DryBoy- sure once the car is back up.
> 
> ...


Are you really 13 years old? How are you going to race? Most tracks won't let you unless it is under very special conditions. To do the top end 1 mile run, you will need to drive somewhere to do it.

I know if you can rev past 8000 rpm with a stand alone a Sentra will go 175. A car I was tuning hit 167 or so with a 7900 rev limit and it was pulling like crazy.

Mike


----------



## 4Play (Oct 16, 2002)

morepower2- I know if you can rev past 8000 rpm with a stand alone a Sentra will go 175. A car I was tuning hit 167 or so with a 7900 rev limit and it was pulling like crazy. - I read your post.

I shift @ 8000RPM. My motor red lines about 9000rpm. I never like shifting @ 9k. 
Between 1000 to 3000RPM it feels dead no torque. Around 4 to 5k you start to get a little rush. 6 to 8k It pulls hard. I usually get off the gas shift then back on the gas. If I snatch the gears I get massive wheel hop. That is what destroy my tranny.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

4Play said:


> *
> I shift @ 8000RPM. My motor red lines about 9000rpm. I never like shifting @ 9k.
> Between 1000 to 3000RPM it feels dead no torque. Around 4 to 5k you start to get a little rush. 6 to 8k It pulls hard. I usually get off the gas shift then back on the gas. If I snatch the gears I get massive wheel hop. That is what destroy my tranny. *


What did you do to prevent rocker arm kick off at 9000 rpm?

Mike


----------



## DP03 (Dec 8, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> *What did you do to prevent rocker arm kick off at 9000 rpm?
> 
> Mike *


Or valve float, at that  


One thing that's been only touched on in this long, often off course thread is that most cars turn into airplanes at 170+ mph. I believe in a post several months ago boost boy said he lost control of his gf's car at around 150 mph (that's a mph I could believe). If the car is loose at 150, then it probably couldn't stay on the ground at 170. Car meant to go that fast are carefully engineered for their aerodynamic characteristics. The Nissan Sentra's pricetag does not include that engineering. 

My final comments are I'd love to see some proof of hp, top speed, etc by someone, anyone. Extrapolating a cars top speed by its hp, comparison to other cars, and coefficient of drag #'s is all good. Adding 20 mph to a top speed because a car isn't "tuned".....Bottom line is these speeds MAY be able to be attained, but no ones shown proof of anything. I still think you could put 1000 hp in a Sentra and unless you do some SERIOUS aerodynamic engineering (not a wing) the car is likely to fly, not drive at those speeds.

I am not saying this to open up any more arguments. I actually would be thrilled if someone accomplished this (please, at an oval track, not the street, where it can be accurately verified and SAFE). Good luck, guys.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

the 350Z is the only car I would take to that speed. That car has that kind of engineering and very little drag.


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

Well, my experience is rather limited, but B13 SE-R's are engineered fairly well as to stability in stock form.

My car will hit a top speed of around 130-132mph with my mods (Header, CAI, timing), and is rock solid stable at that speed. Stock SE-R's are good for 122-125mph, also VERY stable. This is with a stock suspension too.

However, having messed around with tailwinds and downhill stretches, I can tell you that around 135mph the B13 DOES start slowly gaining some float (still stock suspension). As the speed rises this gets a little worse, and at the highest speed I've attained (149mph/7250rpm indicated....about 145-146mph according to the calculator and GPS), it IS rather nervous (not bad, but noticeably worse than 15 mph slower).

I can only assume that a B12 would be fairly similar, perhaps a little worse. Still, the car felt in NO danger of taking off or being out of control.......just more nervous (steering starts getting twitchy and a little float off of bumps/road undulations). 

However, I could see things begining to get pretty bad at 150+mph. Like I said......*I* think it may be quite possible for boostboy's car to get up to Vette like speeds, but it would act like an old 911 Turbo and the driver would need balls of steel.

BTW.....Iowa is a nice place to do runs like this with miles of corn fields..........

And I DO have nice V rated tires too


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

Also, I'd LOVE to get out into one of the open road races (like the Silver State Challenge) and get radar verified, but at this point my car is too slow to be a real contender as far as speed is concerned.

Give me a few months and I'll see if I can't come up with a nice solid 150mph car


----------



## hazar_ser (Feb 17, 2003)

I know none of you know me, but I have met Mike, and he knows more about these cars than any other person I know. Secondly I live in Maryland, I know Jimmy and I worked in the shop that built his car (now 4plays). Yes the car is hella fast and yes it did put down 428whp....but not on pump gas, and what 4play says about the engine is true, its a fully built GTi-R with a T4 and massive injectors and a stand alone computer (TECII). Aslo the valvetrain has guides, springs, retainers etc...
Funnily enough I was supposed to buy that car. But in all seriousness the car will not go 175+, even Jimmy will tell you that. In fact he told us he planned to change the turbo bcuz it was too big and was not properly matched, thats why there is no power until 6k. So 4play YOU DO have an awesome car, but please be serious and listen to wiser voices. Mike you might of heard of Jimmy as well, either from Andreas or from sr20deforum, he was going for Shaggy's record.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

hey hazar, where in MD are you located, i am all the sudden seeing more and more of the nissan crowd growing over there. I moved to cali a little while ago...and still representin the MD plates


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

hazar_ser said:


> *I know none of you know me, but I have met Mike, and he knows more about these cars than any other person I know. Secondly I live in Maryland, I know Jimmy and I worked in the shop that built his car (now 4plays). Yes the car is hella fast and yes it did put down 428whp....but not on pump gas, and what 4play says about the engine is true, its a fully built GTi-R with a T4 and massive injectors and a stand alone computer (TECII). Aslo the valvetrain has guides, springs, retainers etc...
> Funnily enough I was supposed to buy that car. But in all seriousness the car will not go 175+, even Jimmy will tell you that. In fact he told us he planned to change the turbo bcuz it was too big and was not properly matched, thats why there is no power until 6k. So 4play YOU DO have an awesome car, but please be serious and listen to wiser voices. Mike you might of heard of Jimmy as well, either from Andreas or from sr20deforum, he was going for Shaggy's record.  *


If Jimmy is who I think he is, why is he flaming away on this forum. He is a cool guy! It doesnt even seem like the style of his posts, I don't think its him for real. His car was built by EIP right? He is not 13 years old either.

Mike


----------



## kotomile (Apr 17, 2003)

If it's not him, then I apologize for my prior flames.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

um, where exactly did he say he was 13, anyhow?


----------



## 4Play (Oct 16, 2002)

hazar_ser - I'm posing way over my head. Saying things I dont even mean. Just to be a little ass on this forum.

Sorry about that.

No need to make Jimmy look bad. Jimmy is a real cool guy. 

On the stock tranny 175 is almost impossible, But on built tranny that boost_Boy is work on I should reach speeds over 175. 
I going to remove the T4 and run the T66. 

morepower2"why is he flaming away on this forum" - Who ever said jimmy was flaming. Jimmy is mad cool. Jimmy built a very very fast car. 

Sorry about all the drama guys.


----------



## 4Play (Oct 16, 2002)

I apologize for all the aggravation .


----------



## hazar_ser (Feb 17, 2003)

Blu200sx
I live near B-more, and yeah we now have about 5 or 6 turbo SER's running down here, mine should be finished around the end of June complete with PAR dog set...thanks to morepower2 

Mike 
I never said Jimmy was the one doing the flaming, I was saying that Jimmy was the one who built the car and sold it to 4play. Yes the car was built at EIP, where I used to work, I tried selling my VR6 turbo to buy that car since I had put so much work into it. I talked to Jimmy and he said the guy who bought the car was a real cool dude as well, which was why these posts confused me. 

4play 
With a custom tranny with different ratios, and that much power nothing is impossible, I have seen a Pulsar GTi-R and an Evo 8 in England that do 193+mph with custom gearwork. These can be seen at www.norrisdesigns.com. I do applaud your effort to finish that car though, since Jimmy couldnt.

DPO3
You have a nice car there, but if you want to battle an import and you live in MD, holla at me and we can put it against my bored, stroked VR6 Turbo (best et 11.1) that would be a close race.

Later guyz. Peace.


----------



## kesi24 (Mar 25, 2003)

Ohhhh so thats whats going on .Vince baught it from jimmy?? ohh the way you was talking i thought you actuall build a 500 hp se-r. Interesting...kesi24


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

esyip said:


> *kind of off-topic, but you don't run 1/4, ETs, whatever you want to call them at the track.
> 
> however, you do run 1/4, ETs, etc. at the strip.
> 
> ...


You were a bit off topic... but I can't resist....

Yes the strip is for 1/4's, but parking lots are for auto X'ers 

Just doing some catching up cause I'm new to the board but I thought that deserved a reply! 

BTW... anyone in SoCal, check out Open Track Racing they have great events. I've ran with them at the big track at WSIR and it's a blast.


----------

